# HK45 Attention full size owners.



## 8'Duece (May 2, 2008)

From Larry Vickers: HK45 (NOT USP) 




As many of you know I was a key player in the development of this pistol - overall I think it turned out well but frankly there where a few things that HK Oberndorf overlooked late in the final development of the pistol - this is mainly due to the fact that neither I nor Ken Hackathorn (who also helped with the design) was involved at that point but that is another story .....

The problem area involves the trigger guard/mag release/trigger overtravel area - there is some excessive overtravel which magnifies the fact that some edges and corners inside the trigger guard and the L shaped mag catch bite the trigger finger when you shoot the pistol - this affects approx 75% of the people who shoot the weapon; same goes for the HK P30 except it is not as bad with a 9mm vs a .45 - the HK 45 Compact is not really a problem as it was left in the same configuration as the prototype HK 45's with a P2000 style frame (which all things considered I wish the full size had been left alone but then again that is another story also....)

The good news is my bro David Bowie of Bowie Tactical Concepts (www.bowietacticalconcepts.com) - a polymer frame pistolsmith of the highest order - has done some mods that totally fix the problem

With my explanation of the problem areas and his efforts he has come up with a few critical mods that enhance the shootability of the pistol tremendously - every fullsize HK 45 should have this package - the 'Vickers HK 45 mods' for lack of a better term - they address the areas of the trigger guard/mag release/overtravel stop and basically fix what the factory did not

Feel free to contact Dave directly ref this package - combine this with a Bowie 360 stipple job and you are off and running with the HK 45 - that is until good aftermarket sights become available

I'm sure a number of you are saying 'why the hell should I have to have a pistolsmith fix a $900 pistol that should be right out of the box' - no argument there as it definately should not have to be done

But I have come to realize that most every weapon I buy has to be modified to suit my needs - that is part of being a savvy end user - and I no longer hold it against a given weapon because of that fact - if I had I sure as hell would never have even owned a 1911 - just be sure that the mods are for the right reason; performance enhancement and not as a crutch - there is a key difference 

Hope this helps anyone seriously looking at the new HK pistols

be safe

LAV

http://www.m4carbine.net/showthread.php?t=13580


----------

